# ملف اكسل رائع جدا من اعدادى لتصميم جميع العناصر الخرسانيه بالاضافه لرسمها (حسب الكود الأمريكى )



## م.أحمد طبازة (17 أبريل 2010)

*ملف اكسل رائع من اعدادى لتصميم جميع العناصر الخرسانيه (حسب الكود الأمريكى ) *​ 
*اليكم رابط التحميل http://www.mediafire.com/?2j2tgjtykzg*​ 
*أو يمكن تحميله من المرفقات *

*انتظر تعليقاتكم*​


----------



## hemaxplode (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا
ملف متميز


----------



## اقليدس العرب (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ياسيد احمد
جهد ممتاز
ارجو ان توضح لي لو تكرمت كيف اعمل saveمن موقع media


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (17 أبريل 2010)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> شكرا ياسيد احمد
> جهد ممتاز
> ارجو ان توضح لي لو تكرمت كيف اعمل saveمن موقع media


 

بعد ما تفتح الموقع راح تظهر رساله مكتوب بيها 

click here to download بس اضغط عليها واختار مكان الحفظ 

تحياتى


----------



## algos (17 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الجهد


----------



## Al-Maher (17 أبريل 2010)

نشكركم جزيل الشكر على هذا الملف الرائع قبل التنزيل


----------



## taha aref (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (18 أبريل 2010)

al-maher قال:


> نشكركم جزيل الشكر على هذا الملف الرائع قبل التنزيل


 

لاشكر على واجب اخى 

دعواتكم بالتوفيق​


----------



## خالد موسى1 (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يابشمهندس0


----------



## طارق السيد عبده (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا هندسه
ملف ممتاز


----------



## essam-elkady (18 أبريل 2010)

thanks


----------



## eng.jaser (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخي كثيرا لجهودك الجبارة وان شاء الله يكون ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالله المسعودي (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## amrcivil (18 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا
ملف متميز*​


----------



## halim82 (18 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله...


----------



## halim82 (18 أبريل 2010)

كويس جدا الملف ده بس ياريت تكمل باقي العناصر الانشائية


----------



## hardyheart (18 أبريل 2010)

مشكور أخي عمل رائع.


----------



## 22مجدي (18 أبريل 2010)

ملف مميز مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng. RUMAIH (18 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا*

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل هذا الجهد المبارك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## khzm (18 أبريل 2010)

ملف ممتاز و شكراَ لك


----------



## اقليدس العرب (18 أبريل 2010)

السيد احمد المحترم
لو تكرمت ورفعت الملف عبر ال rapidshare


----------



## اوس الماسي (18 أبريل 2010)

تسلللللللم والله يوفقك اكثر واكثر ويزيدك علم على علم


----------



## اوس الماسي (18 أبريل 2010)

تسلللللللم والله يوفقك اكثر واكثر ويزيدك علم على علم


----------



## anass81 (18 أبريل 2010)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> السيد احمد المحترم
> لو تكرمت ورفعت الملف عبر ال rapidshare


 
السلام عليكم

تم إضافة الملف الى المرفقات لتسهيل التحميل


----------



## م/السيد الشيخ (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سردار عزالدين علي (19 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## génie civil (19 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*
* جهد ممتاز*​


----------



## صلاح المهندس (19 أبريل 2010)

شكلرا جزيلا ملف جميل


----------



## ايهاب عيادة (19 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك
وهو فعلا ملف اكثر من رائع
جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## مهندسه--- مدنيه (19 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وربنا يجازيك كل خير


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (20 أبريل 2010)

اقليدس العرب قال:


> السيد احمد المحترم
> لو تكرمت ورفعت الملف عبر ال rapidshare


اخى الحبيب ساقوم برفعه لك ولكن تم ارفاق الملف في المرفقات
تحياتى


----------



## m66666677 (20 أبريل 2010)

Thanks a lot
God bless you


----------



## إسلام علي (20 أبريل 2010)

جزيت الجنان والحور الحسان 
ملفات ممتازة أخي طبازة 
وعذراً على القافية حكمت بقا


----------



## engineer.medo43 (20 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## shabib (20 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله حير يا حبيبنا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك يا ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررب


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (20 أبريل 2010)

بناء علي طلب أخينا اقليدس العرب رفعت الملف علي الربيد شير 
http://rapidshare.com/files/378131882/design_BY_AHMED_TABAZA_.xls.html

تحياتى


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (21 أبريل 2010)

اشكركم علي ردودكم المشجعه


----------



## فاطمة عطية (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا" على جهودك اخي الكريم بس ماهي كلمة السر لفك ورقة حماية


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (21 أبريل 2010)

فاطمة عطية قال:


> شكرا" على جهودك اخي الكريم بس ماهي كلمة السر لفك ورقة حماية


 
أختى الكريمه الملف يعمل بدون فك ورقه الحمايه ،حيث ان الخانات التى يتم ادخال المعطيات فيها 
غير محميه أما الخانات المحميه في لحفظ معادلات ملف الاكسل من التعديل 


تحياتى


----------



## عمر حمزة (21 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على الملف الرائع ونرجو منك المزيد لبقية العناصر الإنشائية


----------



## ميرا1985 (21 أبريل 2010)

يسلمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو احمد 
وموفق دووووووووووووووووووووم يا رب


----------



## عادل ابو راية (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا الملف الشيق جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس سمير سويد (21 أبريل 2010)

جهد كبير تشكر عليه كثيرا
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (21 أبريل 2010)

شكرا يا م / أحمد على الحاجات الجميله

فيكم البركة يا شباب الهندسة

ربنا يوفقك ويسدد خطاك


----------



## محمد دهشورى (21 أبريل 2010)

ملف مميز جدا جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (22 أبريل 2010)

لاشكر على واجب ايها الاحباب


----------



## سما الاسلام (22 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## شاكر عوض (22 أبريل 2010)

فعلا ملف جميل


----------



## جلال الله (22 أبريل 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## almass (22 أبريل 2010)

جزالك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (22 أبريل 2010)

انرمت الصفحه اخوتى بمروركم وتعليقكم جدا مشكورين​


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (23 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله الف خيرا*


----------



## مروان عمر (23 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الملف المفيد و الى مزيد من التقدم


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (23 أبريل 2010)

انرمت الصفحه اخوتى بمروركم وتعليقكم جدا مشكورين​


----------



## راسم النعيمي (24 أبريل 2010)

شكرا شكرا شكرا
بارك الله فيك


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (24 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdalla39 (24 أبريل 2010)

الف الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## اوس الماسي (24 أبريل 2010)

يسلموووووووووا هالايادي ياااااارب


----------



## صهيب علي (24 أبريل 2010)

خطأ بالداتا بيس


----------



## فاطمة عطية (25 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا" جزيلا" وبارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abd el rahman subh (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين على الردود الجميله


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (25 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mbakir88 (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (25 أبريل 2010)

ردودكم انارت صفحتى بهيجا وسرورا​


----------



## الفارس (25 أبريل 2010)

تسلم ايديك


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (26 أبريل 2010)

*مشكورين على الردود الجميله*​


----------



## mody_elsary (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (27 أبريل 2010)

ردودكم انارت صفحتى بهيجا وسرورا​


----------



## A.Bozan (27 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## امير الصباح (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس أركان حرب (27 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافية 
شغل معلم


----------



## إبراهيم كف (27 أبريل 2010)

أخى الكريم . شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## abdrabeng (27 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر ملف ممتاز


----------



## atarebeng85 (27 أبريل 2010)

يعطيك العافية.............. روعة


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (27 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## المهندس مروان سمير (28 أبريل 2010)

اشكرك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (28 أبريل 2010)

ردودكم انارت صفحتى بهجة وسرورا​


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (1 مايو 2010)

ردودكم انارت صفحتى بهجة وسرورا​


----------



## أبو العز عادل (3 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد نابليون (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا علي الملف الرائع


----------



## Aymen (4 مايو 2010)

مشكرو


----------



## المهندس حسام حسني (6 مايو 2010)

ابداع هندسي ..بحييك يا فنان


----------



## عاشق السهر (6 مايو 2010)

جاري التحميل يعطيك العافيه


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (8 مايو 2010)

ردودكم انارت صفحتى بهجة وسرورا​


----------



## مؤمن عرفه (8 مايو 2010)

اسال الله الكريم لن يبارك فيك ويصلح حالك ويرزقك ذريه صالحه


----------



## زكريا المتوكل (8 مايو 2010)

اكثر من رائع 

شكراً اخي العزيز​


----------



## NEWSHARE (10 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله تعالى خيرا


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (10 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الملف الرائع ....


----------



## algos (10 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا.......


----------



## وائل احمد الكومى (10 مايو 2010)

متميز ومشكور


----------



## محمد يوسف محمد عوا (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير دة ارجوا رفع البرنامج


----------



## زهير فليون (26 مايو 2010)

شكرا لله تم لمجهودك يابش مهندس احمد


----------



## imortal knight (26 مايو 2010)

all the thanks to you


----------



## wliommma (26 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## هاني علي 26 (26 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود طه (26 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## القهلاني (26 مايو 2010)

يعطيك العافية وألف شكر على هالمجهود الرائع ....


----------



## احمد_سلوم (26 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا *​


----------



## odwan (26 مايو 2010)

ألف شكر وبارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم


----------



## zainab ebraheem (28 مايو 2010)

شكرا مقدما 
بس الملف مرضيش يفتح كاتب رسالة ان المصدر غير صحيح


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (3 يونيو 2010)

zainab ebraheem قال:


> شكرا مقدما
> بس الملف مرضيش يفتح كاتب رسالة ان المصدر غير صحيح


 

الملف يعمل بشكل جيد


----------



## محمد كمال عبدالله (3 يونيو 2010)

والله ملف كويسش بس مشتغلتهوش ومش عارف استخدمه


----------



## Akmal (3 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر للم.أحمد طبازة على البرنامج الرائع و طريقة التقديم الأروع


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الشكر كل الشكر على المجهود الرائع والكبير ولكن بعد التصفح السريع لاحظت الاتى :-
1- فى تصميم القطاع الخرسانى b تحت تاثير العزوم تم تحديد المعامل b1 فى نسب الحديد بمقدار = 0.85 ولكن هذاغير صحيح فهذا المعامل قيمته غير ثابته وهى مرتبطه باجهاد الخرسانه واجهاد الحديد المستحدم فى التصميم راجع الكود الامريكي
2- كان يمكن خطوه اضافيه لنوع الحديد المستخدم فى الكانات ونوع الحديد السفلى المستخدم فى القطاع
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (4 يونيو 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الشكر كل الشكر على المجهود الرائع والكبير ولكن بعد التصفح السريع لاحظت الاتى :-
> 1- فى تصميم القطاع الخرسانى b تحت تاثير العزوم تم تحديد المعامل b1 فى نسب الحديد بمقدار = 0.85 ولكن هذاغير صحيح فهذا المعامل قيمته غير ثابته وهى مرتبطه باجهاد الخرسانه واجهاد الحديد المستحدم فى التصميم راجع الكود الامريكي
> 2- كان يمكن خطوه اضافيه لنوع الحديد المستخدم فى الكانات ونوع الحديد السفلى المستخدم فى القطاع
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده


 
الأخ الفاضل اسامه نواره ،، راجع الملف كويس ستجد ان b1 غير ثابته ،، فعندما تكون fc'=250 
ستجد قيمه b1=0.85 أما عندما تكون fc'=300 ستجد قيمه b1=0.84 وهكذ فقيمتها تم ربطها ب fc' ،، وهى مربوطه فقطfc' للخرسانه ،حيث عندما تكون أقل من اوتساوى 280 فان b1=0.85 أما إذاكانت اكبر فهناك قانون لايجاد قيمه b1 ​ 
تاكد بنفسك​ 
تقبل مرورى ​


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود اللطيف


----------



## rwmam (4 يونيو 2010)

وبارك الله فيك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## ma_sheemy (4 يونيو 2010)

ملف جيد جدا وشكرا لك


----------



## kanan (4 يونيو 2010)

جزيل الشكر وبارك الله فيك


----------



## i_ahmed1987 (10 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## freemanghassan (11 يونيو 2010)

يسلمو إيديك 

بالفعل ملف رائع


----------



## علي احمد محمد (12 يونيو 2010)

thank you soooooooo deeply much really appreicated


----------



## سيف الشمري (12 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي


----------



## nawalid6 (12 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engaymaneid (12 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس


----------



## m_sweedy (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك وجارى التحميل


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على مروركم الجميل


----------



## م.بوليانا (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااا ملف رائع


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (14 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## من انا (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## خالدالشرقاوى (15 يونيو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد نبيل خضر (15 يونيو 2010)

*رجاءااااااااا*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

احب اشكر حضرتك اولا على الشيت الجميل دا بجد اكثر من رائع 

انا فى مشروع اساسات وكنت عاوز اعمل كل تصميم القواعد بتاعتى على الشيت دا واطبعها واقدمها فى المشروع

بس موش ينفع انى اقدم ورق مطبوع وعليه اسم حضرتك
فلو ينفع تبعلى الشيت دا من غير الحمايه بتاعت الاسم اللى فوق اكون شاكر جدا لحضرتك
طبعا ليك حق الرفض بدون سبب لان عارف نت بزلت مجهود اد ايه فى الشيت دا 
ربنا يوفقك ويكرمك وشكرا مقدما

اخوك محمد نبيل
[email protected]
[email protected],com


----------



## alngar1969 (15 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم على هذا الجهد*​


----------



## engineer.medo43 (15 يونيو 2010)

ننتظر المزيد


----------



## محمد السعيد على (15 يونيو 2010)

مجهود رائع يامهندس


----------



## الماء سر الحياة (15 يونيو 2010)

مشكور يا مهندس احمد
وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## mousad1210 (15 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الجهد


----------



## علي الرفاعي (29 يونيو 2010)

احسنت على جهدك الرائع


----------



## aia1986 (29 يونيو 2010)

تسلم يا مهندس احمد
تسلم ايديك
الله يرزقك صلاة آمنة مطمئنة بالأقصى................آمين


----------



## reem mohammed khed (29 يونيو 2010)

shokran ya bashmohandes


----------



## ابراهيم حمدى محمد (29 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور كتير ياباش مهندس وبارك الله فيك وعليك


----------



## fgl2025 (1 يوليو 2010)

لا الشكر يكفي ولا الثناء يكفي لجميع جهود الأعضاء والقائمين على هذا الأمر ونرجو صالح النية لتبلغو جنان أرضه وسماه وسعد حبه ورضاه ............ولكم من القلب كل الحب ومالا يستطيع التعبير عن وصفه....ودمتم للإسلام


----------



## مرام222 (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هيثم محمد على (2 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## ابو مصطفى الغريب (2 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## no_way (2 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مش لاقي (4 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير .


----------



## ALFROGY2005 (10 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ع الموضوع :20:


----------



## ALFROGY2005 (10 يوليو 2010)

منورين


----------



## ALFROGY2005 (10 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ياخونا علي الأهتمام


----------



## ALFROGY2005 (10 يوليو 2010)

منور يازين


----------



## elza3aim (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (10 يوليو 2010)

الف شككر يا هندسه


----------



## لؤي الماحي (10 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور برنامج رائع


----------



## mdsayed (11 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## ST.ENG (18 أغسطس 2010)

thanksssssssss


----------



## majdiotoom (18 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م حسن علي حبيب (18 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم على هذا الجهد


----------



## م.أحمد طبازة (29 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووورين على ردودكم المشجعه


----------



## ayhambarakat (30 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا باش مهندس بوركت


----------



## سامح جورجى (30 أغسطس 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## عبد الجليل احمد (30 أغسطس 2010)

thank you very much
dear freind


----------



## اشتغالة (30 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يابشمهندس


----------



## saalaam (30 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## mdsayed (30 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو العطا (30 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك دائما الي الصواب
ومشكوووووور


----------



## حسام عمر (30 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراا ملف ممتاز


----------



## abu 7assan (30 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافية يا طيب على هالعمل الرائع واتمنى انو دائما تزودنا بهيك اعمال


----------



## eng_osman7afez (31 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ملف رائع


----------



## تامر مؤنس (7 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا على المجهود العظيم


----------



## hawkar1 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## صبحي طروم (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكر جدا علي الأنجاز العضيم


----------



## محمد سالم رمضان (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا
ملف متميز*​


----------



## خضر سالم (8 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخانا العزيز


----------



## ST.ENG (17 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## جرموزي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم على هذا الابداع ياباشى


----------



## saalaam (18 سبتمبر 2010)

متشكرين 

ربنا يزيدك يا بشمهندس


----------



## alihadaaa (18 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم يابش مهتدس . وكثر منهاذي المواضيع


----------



## عيسى الششمري (18 سبتمبر 2010)

تسلم يداك يامبدع


----------



## سعد رزق (18 سبتمبر 2010)

تقبل مني كل الشكر يا هندسة الفايل اللي حضرتك صممتة اكثر من رائع 
تحياتي و تقديييييري. 
سعد .


----------



## eng_osama1 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 

وشكرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## لمين بوطيبة (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد حسين عطية (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الملف فين نرجو رفعة مرة أخرى مع الشكر


----------



## محمد حسين عطية (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك الحمد للة عرفت أنزلة عندى وهو رائع


----------



## ثلج مشوي1 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا
وجزاك الله خير ونفع بيك الامه 
تحياتي لك


----------



## عبدالكريم الحداد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيكم على هذا الجهد*


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (18 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.محمود أبو شمالة (18 سبتمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافية

ولو انك اضفت بعض الشرح البسيط لكان افضل


ملف ممتاز


----------



## المهندس الإنشائي (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## alihadaaa (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله لك فيما اعطاك من العلم.


----------



## alihadaaa (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*more than prefect*

:83:you are a good man for your sobjects


----------



## alihadaaa (21 سبتمبر 2010)

*برنامج تصميم الأعمده cisol*

:33 :من يريد برنامج تصميم الأعمده الcisolفــــــــــــــإنه موجود معي عاى الذي يريده ممكن ارسله على الفيس البوك في نفس موقعنا هذا (المهندسون العرب):15:


----------



## krypton (21 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا وعاشت الايادي


----------



## gahlan (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الف مليون شكر يابشمهندس علي هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## libyan1 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
الملف ممتاز جدا لكن لايمكن استعماله ما المشكلة
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ميساءء (22 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا وزودنا دائما من معلوماتك القيمه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.شمس الاسلام (22 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور م.احمد جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## HHM (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
وحياكم الله
في هذا المنتدى الاكثرمن رائع
بموضوعاته و اعضائه
وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## احمد شواني (29 سبتمبر 2010)

وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضا


----------



## shuaa said (29 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخ احمد مجهود طيب


----------



## benshamlan (21 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بش مهندس ياريت تظل تفيدنا بأعمالك الرائعه


----------



## المهتدس النعماني (25 أكتوبر 2010)

موفق ودمت لخدمة اخوتك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جهد رائع.
جزاك الله خيرا اخي احمد.


----------



## daoud.ch (30 أكتوبر 2010)

mashkoor........ allah ywaf2ak dayman


----------



## القمر الهندسي (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ملف رائع جدا نشكرك اخي المهندس على هذا العمل المتميز


----------



## hussein74 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ملف جميل لكن رسم العمود المستطيل لا يضهر ارجوا التأكد مع الشكر


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (4 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## القمر الهندسي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

ملف رائع لكن هناك مشكله تواجهني في تطبيق الاسس دائما يطلب زيادة فس سمك الصب للاساس حتى وبعد ان جعلت البيرنك كباستي للارض 25 طن لكل متر مربع لا يتحقق الامان في البنجك شير علما ان العمود 40×40 سم . ارجو ابداء الراي من زملائنا الاعزاء تقبلوا مروري


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emad_ali (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بيك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## e.rh (5 نوفمبر 2010)

ملف راءع جدا ومميز شكرا على الجهد الكبير المبذول .
ممكن استفسار : حسب معلوماتي الكود السوري مأخوذ بمعظمه من الكود الأمريكي فهل هناك من اختلاف عند الحساب وفق الكود الأمريكي أم أن النتاءج متقاربة .أرجو الإجابة من م.أحمد أو أحد المهندسين الذين يستخدمون الكود السوري


----------



## M.RAMI (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي


----------



## eng*arwa (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الطويل زايد (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الطويل زايد (8 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Els3id Fathy (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل
يبارك ربى فيك


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ان شاء الله تعمل ملف اخر مثل هذا عن الاوتاد


----------



## صفوق مواس (8 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ياأخ أحمد ونتمنالك التوفيق والنجاح ( هل استخدمت علاقات التصميم aci318-08 , و في المستقبل إذا بالإمكان تضمين أثر الزلازل في التصميم )


----------



## amr awad (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يكرمك يابشمهندس


----------



## eng fawzy (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng_hnyshwky (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا ً جزيلا ً لحضرتك ونرجو المزيد دائما ً


----------



## majdy essad (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخوانى لى التمييز الرائع


----------



## نرمووووو (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااا ملف رائع فعلا


----------



## allahxseexu (27 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا على الملف جميل جدا 

بس انا عايزة اعرف حاجه ازاى اقدر احسب ميزانية مبنى بمعلومية المساحه وعدد الادوار

وايه هى نسب خلطة الخرسانه


----------



## zzaghal (27 نوفمبر 2010)

وجزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## mohammedshaban (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس عامر (27 نوفمبر 2010)

عاشت ايدك الملف مفيد للمصممين


----------



## علي رياض التميمي (27 نوفمبر 2010)

عاشت ايدك يا ورده


----------



## المهندس غيث (4 ديسمبر 2010)

رائع


----------



## hanyzaiton (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور يا اخى الفاضل


----------



## maged aldahdouh (10 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## eng.b.alkahtani (10 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## alhazeen_ha (10 ديسمبر 2010)

الحقيقة برنامج ممتاز الله يعطيك العافية 
في عندك برامج شبيه في هذا البرنامج يكون مختص بالبلاطات والجدران القصية


----------



## تيتوفلسطين (8 يوليو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووور جدا يا بشمهندس


----------



## boushy (8 يوليو 2011)

*ملف ممتاز و شكراَ لك*​


----------



## essam mostafa (9 يوليو 2011)

fantastic file 
thank u


----------



## محمودشمس (9 يوليو 2011)

*بارك الله فيكم على هذا الجهد*​


----------



## عمروكريم عربى (9 يوليو 2011)

م.أحمد طبازة قال:


> واللة انك رائع شكرا اخى ​


----------



## bboumediene (31 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمدالمحمود (1 فبراير 2012)

جميل جدا .. جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أشرف البطريق (1 فبراير 2012)

*بارك الله فيكم على هذا الجهد*


----------



## شريف خيري (1 فبراير 2012)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## a7med fahmi (6 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## مهندس رواوص (7 فبراير 2012)

ملف رائع " شكرا "


----------



## احمد شواني (8 فبراير 2012)

ملف اكثر من رائع


----------



## ramy safwat (8 فبراير 2012)

يا بشمهندس الواحدات مش صح علشان العزوم ب t.m 
و الكانات مش .8 مم لا هى 8 مم


----------



## انس البياتي (8 فبراير 2012)

مشكووور


----------



## sendbad2011 (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng. Firas (8 فبراير 2012)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم
جاري التحميل*​


----------



## hk_shahin (8 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## al batsh (8 فبراير 2012)

تحيى فلسطين بمهندسيها الاحرار تحيى تحيى تحيى..............


----------



## Engghassan2008 (10 فبراير 2012)

مشكور جداً ... وبارك الله فيك


----------



## yadnama (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك .... و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.عطا (10 فبراير 2012)

thanks


----------



## Eng.zeky (11 فبراير 2012)

*الحقيقة برنامج ممتاز الله يعطيك العافية 
في عندك برامج شبيه في هذا البرنامج يكون مختص بالبلاطات والجدران القصية*​


----------



## احمد822 (12 فبراير 2012)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## حمزهههههه (12 فبراير 2012)

شكراااااااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## wagih khalid (12 فبراير 2012)

Thanks


----------



## مؤيد المسعودي (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا 
:28:


----------



## mazen khanfer (12 فبراير 2012)

مشكور مجهود رائع


----------



## عبدالله لصور (12 فبراير 2012)

مشكوووور

ماقصرت


----------



## smsm_civilawy (12 فبراير 2012)

شكراااا اكيد اخد مجهود جبار


----------



## eng1989 (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (13 فبراير 2012)

تحياتي من القدس الشريف
لا شك ان المجهود كبير لاخراج مثل هذا الموضوع الكبير
لي ملاحظات ارجو ان تتقبلها من اخ يتمنى لك كل التوفيق

1 - اي اصدار من الكود الامريكي المستعمل ؟
2 - نحتاج الشيت باسوورد لكي نستفيد ونتعلم
3 - امثلة لبعض التعديلات في الكمرة فقط :
*** لا يعقل ان يكون قطر الكانة 8. ملم 
*** لا يوجد تصميم للشير shear وبالتالي عدد الكانات
*** لا يوجد حالة احتمال double reinforcement 
4 - لماذا لا تستعمل ثوابت جداول ( حديد تسليح ، مواصفات خرساني ....الخ ) كقاعدة بيانات لجميع الحالات
5 - لماذا لا تذكر المعادلات المستعملة لسهولة فهم الموضوع بدلا من مواقع الخلايا
اذا كان هناك ملاحظات اخرى سأوافيك بها ان شاء الله
ارجو ان تتقبل ملاحظاتي بصدر منفتح


----------



## حامد أبو عجوة (13 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## xmedo1970 (13 فبراير 2012)

رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aly abdel hakiem (13 فبراير 2012)

الفاضل مهندس / احمد طبازه لكل كل تقدير واحترام مجهود مميز 
ولي تعقيب ارجوا مراجعته وهو للقطاع المعرض لعزم انحناء كما بالارقام المبدئية بالشيت وهو t.m.5

يجب ربط خلية rrev بخلية Minimum Reinforcement Ratio rmin وهي اقل نسبة تسليح يجب ان تكون بالقطاع الخرساني بحيث لا تقل rrev التي تم حسابها بالجدول المجمل لتصميم القطاع عن Minimum Reinforcement Ratio rmin 
واجتهادا مني بالنسبة للجدول الاول ان تكون هناك معادلة 
=IF(0.85*$D$18/$D$19*(1-(1-(2.61*10^5*$A$43/($C$43*$F$43^2*$D$18)))^0.5)<=E31;E31;0.85*$D$18/$D$19*(1-(1-(2.61*10^5*$A$43/($C$43*$F$43^2*$D$18)))^0.5))


----------



## El_Gabalawy (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng-abdorf (13 فبراير 2012)

شكرا عالملف و الجهد المبذول


----------



## shwan (14 فبراير 2012)

مليون مرة شكرا اخى الكريم
ملف رائع جدا جدا وانا امن بقدرات الدكتور احكد طبازة لانه اعماه السابقة دليل على نجاح و قدرة علية فى مجال الهندسة المدنية لهذا المهندس الكبير جدا جدا فى عالم العربى...


----------



## ابوغيثالشمري (14 فبراير 2012)

دائما تقدم لنا كل ما هو رائع ومفيد جزاك الله عنا كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ديار26 (14 فبراير 2012)

يسلموا


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (14 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا.*


----------



## مهندس ابو زينب (13 أبريل 2012)

احسنت جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (13 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خير مهندس احمد ...فعلا ملف مميز .

تم الفحص ...ممتاز جدا*


----------



## ovo (13 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك يا باشا


----------



## ashraff (14 أبريل 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## kinan1 (12 مايو 2012)

شاء الله عليك يا بش مهندس والله انك نوارة


----------



## hacen1525 (13 مايو 2012)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## take20005 (19 أبريل 2013)

شكرا مهندس احمد بس تصميم الاعمدة لل short or long coulmn


----------



## Hind Aldoory (19 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير..


----------



## khaledadel (7 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس عمار محمد (27 ديسمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكككك واتمنى لو كان الملف لاكثر من الاعمدة يعني يسمح بتكرار اكثر من اربعة اعمدة .............ز واشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## حمدي شققي (27 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## Al Hashimi (27 ديسمبر 2013)

الله يوفقك ...


----------



## هيثم محمد على (28 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## civil en.ali (28 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (30 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً عن الجهد المبدول​


----------



## En.El Seidy (30 ديسمبر 2013)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
شكر خاص للمهندس المتميز/أحمد طبازه على هذا العمل الرائع 
أتمنى الحصول على كل مشاركات حضرتك الخاصه بالإكسل 
ولدى إستفسار كم عدد الفديوهات التى قمت بتسجيلها فى دورة مهارات الإكسل للمهندس المدنى؟ 
وجزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## massoud80 (30 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خبرا


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (31 ديسمبر 2013)

بجد مفيد جدا ربنا يجازيك خير الجزاء ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng-hosny (31 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amr22amr (18 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خير ... لو ممكن شيت لل strap footing


----------



## saalaam (19 يناير 2014)

شكرا ياباشا متميز دائما​


----------



## المهندس ع (20 يناير 2014)

*ياريت يكون تصميم ل t beam ...وشكرا*


----------



## shadi1318 (5 فبراير 2014)

[h=3]ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد[/h]


----------

